# Looking for JKD School



## dynamitedragon (Jul 13, 2010)

Is there any certified JKD instructor/JKD school in Calgary, Alberta, Canada?


----------



## unladylikedefnse (Jun 28, 2011)

Paul Vunak has a few certified instructors in Canada. The one in your area would be Jay Cooper. 

    * Jay Cooper - Calgary, AB Canada - www.fighting.net/jayc
    * Bob Lazic - Kitchener, Ontario, Canada - www.fighting.net/bobl
    * Satyen Raja - Langley, BC, Canada - www.fighting.net/satyenr
    * Carlos Matias - Vancouver, BC, Canada - www.fighting.net/carlosm


----------



## Regroove (Jun 15, 2019)

Here is a good online option: THE ART OF JKD ONLINE -


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 15, 2019)

Welcome to HAVOC JKD | HAVOC JKD


----------



## frank raud (Jun 19, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to HAVOC JKD | HAVOC JKD





Regroove said:


> Here is a good online option: THE ART OF JKD ONLINE -



Holy thread necro!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2019)

frank raud said:


> Holy thread necro!



You need necro every now and then to keep thinks interesting........


----------

